# Maybe not an accessory, but.........



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I made this box for parts storage. Its made of 1/4" birch plywood and 1/2 x 1 1/2" poplar:










The smaller box was from Michael's, a craft shop. It was unfinished, and I made the insides from scrap :










These the .45 ACP cylinders.

Bob Wright


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice :smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Nice deal there Bob. I was thinking a long those lines to hold my tool heads and dies for my press. Good job.


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

Very nice work Bob!!!


----------

